# red and clear heat lamps



## ship (Oct 24, 2008)

what's the difference between a 250w R-40 heat lamp in red and clear?


----------



## Charc (Oct 24, 2008)

ship said:


> what's the difference between a 250w R-40 heat lamp in red and clear?



Is one red, and one clear?

(Not a BS answer.)


----------



## ship (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes, but what does the choice in a store between the two mean to you?


Also in thought, my local Menards had Abco/Westinghouse and GE available for lamps. I was building a lighting fixture to heat my wife's tub and already had a heat lamp pulled down from my wall of shame which didn't in testing the fixture last more than a few microseconds. Based the fixture around the no doubt now bad GE lamp and found in buying not just a lack of info about the differences amongst packaging description of the lamp and employees at the store not knowing, and that on second trip to the store in the Abco lamp not fitting in my fixture that between the two there is very different shapes between the two. The GE lamp had a more classic PAR 38 shape, the ABCO a more classic R-40 shape which goes wider much sooner in not having a slim neck my fixture depended on.

Eventually I got up and running the heat lamp for the bath tub, this given a 1/4" spacer added to my lamp socket mount in being off that much for design, and the new GE lamp. Amazing that between the two brands, totally different lamp shapes.

Still, my wife remarked on the red lamp bought she was used to a clear heat lamp used in hotel bath tub heat lamps. This as opposed and sensible but told to me in off question by one of my distributers:
"The red lamps are a little more efficient. Most food warmers tend to use the clear while outdoor or bathroom heat lamps will use the red."

My wife was more used to the clear and would prefer it. Fascinating to me, this especially towards the primary question, what's the difference?


----------

